# Java Script implementierung Problem & Frage



## isaac77 (15. Jun 2016)

Hallo an alle,

Falls es die falsche Kategorie fuer meine Frage ist, entschuldigung im voraus.

Ich versuche derzeit dieses Java Script auf meiner Webseite unterzubringen:

https://github.com/rjanicek/vice.js/

Weiter unten, im Link, sind 3 Beispiele in html angezeigt und es funktioniert soweit auch alles soweit testweise (habe daraus jeweils die index.html gemacht und getestet).

Allerdings, das zweite, die Autostart funktion implementierung funktioniert ueberhaupt nicht und der emulator startet nichtmal ... ich weiss einfach nicht woran es liegt. Ich habe die permissions versucht zu aendern, habe die image datei "d64" im gleichen folder etc....

Weiss vielleicht jemand woran sowas liegen koennte? 

Danke


----------

